# Bark Busters



## Kat72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Has anyone worked with bark busters? I just was looking for some feedback


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

When I was searching and searching and searching for a good reliable trainer, I did a lot of research into these guys. What caught my attention was the "life long guarantee" I thought that was great!

I talked to our local trainers on several occasions, and tried to get them to come out for an assessment. No go. They refused to come out unless I signed up for lessons. (almost all the trainers in my area will do a free assessment).

I later learned that one of my friends had used them for her training. She did not like them at all. Her dog (and mine) had fear issues, and their solution to that was a "shaker can". Basically they had her half fill a tin can with pennies or rocks, to throw near the dog when it started acting out in fear. It was to "distract" the dog from whatever it was scared of. Essentially she was scaring her dog with another scary object instead of distracting and rewarding when calm.

AND, they only came out for one training session. She wanted them to come out more than once, but they told her they were only available for further support over the phone or e-mail.

SO....take that with a grain of salt. Obviously each region has different trainers who may be more accommodating and willing to help. It's just unfortunate that in our city, the trainers suck.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, pretty similar experience when talking to the trainers in my city. Little to no understanding of actual dog behavior, used noise makers thrown near the dog for pretty much every problem, and if noise makers didn't work they moved on to the cruddy Petsafe type shock collars.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I saw clients that had to be referred to a good trainer to undue some of the problems these trainers added on to what already needed fixing.

aggressive marketing . Vehicles like moving signboards .

actually now that you mention it , don't see them around as much , if at all . As far as I am concerned that is a good thing.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Some dog are vocal, some are not in te same way as some people are talkative and some are not so. But barking is only a symptom, an expression of something that goes inside. You hould diagnose your og's problem(s), and for that you need a *behaviorist*. Without answering why your dog barks you cannot solve the problem. You may think he's protecive, but he is jealous. You may think he is agressive, but in reality he wants to play. Why you don't want him to bark? What is bad about it? Do you want him to appear a nice quiet dog in front of other people instead of scaring them away? Then, it could be your own psychological problem involved, say, your personal worries about your appearnce and being polite to others, the image you want to have but cannot achieve, and your tention is transferred to your dog through the leash, by your eyes and intonations. Many dog behaviorists are available on Skype, they don't need your dog, unless the case is very complex.
Bark busters remind me those who go fishing with dinamite.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

David Taggart said:


> Some dog are vocal, some are not in te same way as some people are talkative and some are not so. But barking is only a symptom, an expression of something that goes inside. You hould diagnose your og's problem(s), and for that you need a *behaviorist*. Without answering why your dog barks you cannot solve the problem. You may think he's protecive, but he is jealous. You may think he is agressive, but in reality he wants to play. Why you don't want him to bark? What is bad about it? Do you want him to appear a nice quiet dog in front of other people instead of scaring them away? Then, it could be your own psychological problem involved, say, your personal worries about your appearnce and being polite to others, the image you want to have but cannot achieve, and your tention is transferred to your dog through the leash, by your eyes and intonations. Many dog behaviorists are available on Skype, they don't need your dog, unless the case is very complex.
> Bark busters remind me those who go fishing with dinamite.


This is an interesting take on barking (though this thread isn't about barking. It's just the name of the training company)

Yes, not wanting to look like your dog is crazy is part of it. Are you saying it shouldn't be? Dogs should be allowed to bark at people?

When my dog used to bark at people I always apologized because I wouldn't like a dog barking at me so I figured they didn't either.


----------



## Kat72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks guys, and sorry about the long reply. Odin is a large dog, 85-90lbs compared to the other shepherds in my area. My neighborhood is....bad, cheap sort of ghetto area. And just his breed puts people off. I think his barking( which he does) is fear-based with an untrust for people and sever intolerance of animals. This stemming from the time he was missing. 

In my experience, the family to stay clear of is t he one who can control their animal. Not the biggest or baddest looking mofo on the street.

Does this make sense?

Also, I tried contacting them and no response. So I think it's just me and him for now. Which, is working. He's done wonderful progress


----------



## spacenuts (May 30, 2013)

Bark Busters told me to rehome my dog because she said "he'd never be the dog I want him to be". Ridiculous. This was all over the phone and she'd never seen or met my dog.

She clearly did not want to train a German Shepherd and was just making excuses. Instead of admitting she wouldn't be capable of training my dog or was afraid of GSD's, she made my dog look like the problem. 

She said she trained a GSD once and it sounded like it didn't work well for her.

They are not dog trainers. They are franchise owners. Big difference.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

I am working with bark busters now. In mi they split up who gets what trainer by the area. anyways, so far its ok, the trainer came out and spent 3 hours with me and showed me how to get bandit not to chase the cats. thats going ok. and some other homework. he comes back next week, so I guess its up to the person of your area if they come back. I got 6 months of training.


----------

